# Drivers for Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device [RESOLVED]



## joe_042293

Hi there.

I bought a new PC with Vista about a month ago, and it came with all the drivers installed. As a result I don't have any back-up CDs or anything.

My "Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device" recently stopped working. It doesn't appear in Computer and in the device manager it has a yellow exclamation mark next to it. When I send an error report, nothing happens. Apparently, the problem is:

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

I tried finding a driver for it on Sony's website but all I can find is one firmware download. I ran that and it said it couldn't find the device. I also tried Uninstalling then reinstalling the device, which doesn't work, disabling then enabling it, which doesn't work, and updating the driver software, but when I do that it says that the driver software is up to date.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Drivers for Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device.*

Hi,
here's a solution from Microsoft..
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060
There's a Guided Help you can download on the above page.


----------



## joe_042293

*Re: Drivers for Sony DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device.*

It worked! Thank you so much!


----------



## amara

Thank u for ur guidance Houndog777 !!!


----------



## billylondon

Thank you Houndog777! I have the same problem as joe_042293. Your guidance works for me 2.


----------



## agura

My problem with the same DVD drive was, it does not even read the DVD. even it shows the light like reading, u wont find any files in the CD or DVD. what shd i do . pls give ur kind advice.


----------



## AaronXino

Thank you! This worked perfectly for me, running on Windows 7 Beta. Both of my drives (both Sony) disappeared inexplicably after a restart, and now both are back after one single registry value deletion. Very relieved.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Houndog777 and ALL others!
I am glad to hear what Houndog777 posted works for ALL of you.
But I am going to CLOSE this thread to avoid Hijacking.
If you have an issue I would advise posting a new thread.
Bill
PS- Houndog777 if you have an issue with me closing this thread, PLEASE PM me.


----------

